# BJ's Wholesale Club



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone has dealt with them in the past. How do they pay, are they cheapskates or do they pay good money for good work? Any help would be appreciated ASAP. Thanks guys......and gals

Chris


----------



## bowties&meyers (Dec 4, 2003)

*bjs*

All of ours went out of biz!!!


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*That sucks.....*

I have decided to at least give them a bid. I'm 99% sure that they aren't going anywhere since they've been here for quite a few years. On the other hand, I'm bidding against other and probably bigger contractors, so we'll see what pans out.....if its good, this round's on me if it's not ....:angry: watch out

Chris


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

Well just to let you in on some info, Bj's changed over to US Maintenance for all of thier plowing, lawn and janitor services, apparently they give a low bid just to get the contract. then they call local contractors and tell you they will pay you 40% of what they are getting. good luck we serviced a BJ'S for 4 years doing plowing and lawn maint and we were under bid by about 30%. Plus BJ's usually pays in like 120 days if your lucky.


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the info. When I gave them the proposal (today) I included my complete contract in the back, it states that I gotta have $$ in 30 days or I charge interest. I dunno, like I said, just gotta wait and see what happens.

Chris


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

Forget that! they won't sign your contract you have to sign thier contract.


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Blah....that blows It's a real nice account, but if they can't sign my contract, they don't get quality work ...at least not from me

Chris


----------

